

 Fengtek Releases Motherboard Designed Using Feng Shui Principles - dpapathanasiou
http://www.bbspot.com/News/2004/07/feng_shui_motherboard.html

======
xirium
Search in page <http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html> for
DOS.

------
graywh
I can't tell if this is real or just a joke.

